# How many of you didn't get your dog from a reputable breeder?



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

I actually did not, but I ended up taking by boy from these people who did not take care for him at all. After staring into his little eyes almost looking as if he was telling me to take him. I just couldn't walk away. He was highly underweight, full of muck and grime.. I asked the man if he had been feeding him and he just rolled his eyes at me. Very scared and timid I got him at 9 weeks of age. I was not intentionally looking for a German Shepherd Dog even though they have been my favorite breed for years! I did not like the man he was with. But I'm glad he is now 35 pounds of happy and perfectly healthy pup! I knew my possible consequences But I didn't care I just wanted to give him a loving home to grow up in. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> I actually did not, but I ended up taking by boy from these people who did not take care for him at all. After staring into his little eyes almost looking as if he was telling me to take him. I just couldn't walk away. He was highly underweight, full of muck and grime.. I asked the man if he had been feeding him and he just rolled his eyes at me. Very scared and timid I got him at 9 weeks of age. I was not intentionally looking for a German Shepherd Dog even though they have been my favorite breed for years! I did not like the man he was with. But I'm glad he is now 35 pounds of happy and perfectly healthy pup! I knew my possible consequences But I didn't care I just wanted to give him a loving home to grow up in.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

Neither one of my dogs came from a reputable, ethical breeder.

My mix came from a pet store that was selling her on consignment for $25. She was 5 weeks old when we got her. Her "breeder" was probably a farmer that was too cheap or lazy to spay his female but at least had the decency not to drown the puppies.

My Shih Tzu came from to me indirectly from a puppymill. She was sold to her first owner at 4 weeks. I got her at 5 months when her first owner gave up on housebreaking.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Our last came from a BYB at least "trying" to do the right thing and did love the dogs. She was healthy. The pup before that did NOT. A young couple in financial trouble who's dog got pregnant.... Without going into too much detail, I had control of mom and the 10 pups until they went to prospective owners. I Kept one as well. I tried to keep up with them all the best I could but eventually lost touch with all of them. Mine lived to be about 15. Not bad for a large breed GSD.


----------



## macy (Nov 20, 2013)

Got ours from a well-intentioned BYB... Wish I had done more research before-hand into reputable breeders. She has shown a little aggression, just to strangers on walks, but other than that we're very happy with her and I wouldn't give her up for the world!


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Echo is from a BYB who had good intentions and loved his dogs. He's a nerve-bag riddled with health problems and is a stellar example of what's wrong with uneducated breeding. That being said, he's also my heart dog and I love him more than anything. He's come a long way but in the wrong hands could have lead a very sad existence.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

The only gsd I got from a disreputable breeder was a rescue..She was a 'freebie', well actually she was a foster failure that turned out to be one of the best dogs I"ll ever have had the pleasure of sharing my life with. She ended up with OCD (knees), however, that girl gave me/taught me more than I'll ever know.

I won't support byb'ers disreputable breeders monetarily. I feel terrible for the puppies/dogs out there, but I just won't support those people with money


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

all of mine were pound hounds or, in one case, a literal happy accident. 

Jelpy


----------



## klburen (Aug 3, 2013)

We got Quincy from a rescue group. The breeder decided she did not want to be a breeder any more. And knowing how much weight he needed to gain being only 45lbs at 15 months I would guess she wasn't the best. Breeder around. But he has gained weight and confidence. When we got him he was fearful of a lot of things but has gotten over most of those things!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

My first dog came out of the newspaper. The second and third from rescue. The 4th out of the desert 5, 6, and 7th from a hobby breeder, the next from a shelter then a rescue then the shelter again. I've never got a dog from one of the big breeders although my current rescue is from a well known WGSL breeder.


----------



## wdkiser (May 7, 2013)

We got our girl from a man on craigslist who could no longer care for her. I think he did the best he could for her, but he realized that he couldn't care for her any longer. I applaud him for that. She has been great for us and has been no problems health or temperament. She loves the ice and snow we have been having too. She really loves everything about being outside. One of the happiest dogs I have ever owned.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

getting dogs from rescues or even a dog from craigslists that no longer can be cared for is fine. i dont agree with getting a pup from a litter from craigslists though. everytime someone buys a pup it will make the breeder produce another litter of crappy dogs.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

shepherdmom said:


> I've never got a dog from one of the big breeders although my current rescue is from a well known WGSL breeder.


Being a big breeder, or a well-known breeder, does not make one reputable. The small hobby breeders from whom you got some of your dogs may be much more reputable than the well-known breeder whose dog ended up in rescue. 

I'd rather see the words responsible and ethical used to describe good breeders.


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

I got my current gsd/rottie mix from irresponsible owners that kept their dog out side while she was in heat...as a result the neighbors dog jumped the fence.

I do currently have a deposit down with a reputable breeder.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

My experience has always been with shelter dogs. Yogi ass our first GSD. My husband and I did do research on the breed but not on breeders. When I called one of the breeders they said they sold their pup for $1800 but that they were bred from a bitch and sire who were police dogs. My husband and I assumed that all breeders who charged that much must be police dogs/show dogs so we disregarded those. Come to find out that responsible breeders usually charged that much for healthy dogs. I feel horrible now because I supported a BYB. They were a family with four kids who said that their dog got pregnant accidentally too young but they were planning on breeding her at two. They charged $400 for each puppy and seemed really nice but now I've learned and been educated. We have Yogi now but I can't help but be scared that something is going to be wrong with him. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Ossie was a rescue that I got from a foster. He was a wonderful boy.

Bear, Molly, and Anna were Air Force family dogs that I took when their owners PCS's overseas and couldn't take the dog with them.

I don't know what sort of breeders they came from. Bear and Anna were papered, Molly was not. Claimed they lost them, but I didn't care.


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> Echo is from a BYB who had good intentions and loved his dogs... That being said, he's also my heart dog and I love him more than anything. .


Same with Jinx. My dogs parents were really nice friendly dogs, with not apparent health issues, but the breeder didn't do any checks.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seger is my first dog from a reputable breeder.

Swazey - free from a home that couldnt' handle him. 
Banshee - farmers just breeding their dogs
Sierra - Moron making a buck with an aggressive mother that couldn't be approached
Both came loaded with worms
Jax - from a shelter
Chaos - dumped and found by us. Owner didn't want her back


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

My first GSD came from a breeder that didn't know what she was doing. A friend told me about her when I was looking for a GSD. By time I found out how clueless this lady was I already had Heidi and wasn't giving her back. She was the best dog but had many health issues.

My second GSD comes from a breeder that has been recommended on here many times. I thought I had done my homework this time around but apparently I didn't do enough research. Nikki has genetic health issues also but I wouldn't trade her for anything.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

My first GSD is a mix with something and she has been a great dog. My second GSD came from a great breeder that I have known a good amount of time and have worked for her and with her dogs before getting a puppy from her. He is a complete joy.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

My Sib came from a byb...She is my heart dog..She is oversized but would do ANYTHING for me..well except for behaving on leash, but even that has gone from prong collar to flat collar..I know the attitude on this board about "saving a dog" from a byb and I don't care...I know the attitude on this board about oversized GSDs and I don't care about that either..I could not be more happy with this dog...I will not suggest others buy from bybs, but I am happy with mine...Blessings...jan


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

My GSD as a teenager was a huge girl, that had to be put down at 10 years old with hip dysphasia. She was an angel. I don't remember much about where we got her, but the puppies were running around in their kitchen
My current Lady...well..I guess knowing what I know now, she came from a BYB..I really didn't know any different..but so far she's lovely! Solid nerves, very trainable-would probably like to have a better trainer-..a wonderful pet! I guess time will tell about long term health issues, but we wouldn't trade her for anything!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tyson - pound dog, i hope he did not come from a BYB before the pound, he is PB though

Shiggies- Found roaming the streets and ended up in a shelter, most likely a BYB or just a mistake

Dexter-Reputable amazing breeder

It may just be my dogs but has anyone noticed that total mutts have cast iron stomachs and can eat anything they want? my two PB's can look at a chunk of mashed or a small slice of bread and get the dreaded runs.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Dakota- free at garage sale. The people didn't have their female spayed and she got pregnant. Mixed breed. He is a great dog, but he has health problems.

Ditto- hobby breeder. The people loved their dogs, they were healthy and had some of the health checks that are good to have before breeding. She is a great dog and is gorgeous! She has allergies.

Daisy- free from neighbor. They had 30+ sled dogs before moving across from us. She is beautiful, stubborn, and smart. Her only health issue is continual anal gland impaction

Weegee- pet store. His breeder actually is a hobby breeder who gave him to the pet store because they had a death in the family and "couldn't deal with him." I don't agree with her decision to give him to the pet store, but I am glad she did. 

Although I am against pet stores selling puppies (or at least I haven't found one that was doing it even close to ethically), I feel far to bad for these dogs. I do not believe that not buying these dogs will prevent them from being bred. If they are not bought in the stores they will end up unsocialized and in rescues/pounds and likely be euthanized or bounced back and forth between potential homes and the rescues.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Got Stella from my son at 11 weeks. He got her at 8 weeks but is in school and lived in an apt that doesn't allow dogs.... Still don't really know what the deal was with Stella's mom and dad. Both owned by same family and supposedly bred on purpose. Love my girl more than anything....she's got some allergies but otherwise has been healthy. Time will tell on that. She is also dog reactive, but a sweetie with people. I think in the hands of someone else she would not be so do reactive....still working on that issue.

Got my 10 yr old newfie x from local animal rescue. Great dog....but also dog reactive. 

All the dogs I have had in the past, were not from breeders. Most were from other people who had litters, or had to rehome a dog. Some were strays I found on the street. And once my dh bought a Collie from a pet store.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley did not come from a reputable breeder. It was a hard painful lesson. Kaleb did come form a reputable breeder.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One out of 5 of mine came from a responsible breeder.
two were rescues, two were from farmers breeding for other farmers(mixed pet lines) and out of the 5 the best one is the one from the responsible breeder.
Though I never had health or temperament issues from the dogs I had in the 80-90's. They were healthy and stable, minimally vetted, fed crap food(kibble)
I think more health issues/allergies are popping up in the past 15 yrs or so, not because of bad breeding, but because of the environment.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have two street-bred mutts that are basically rescues. My 7 year old was born in a rescue, his mother was a mix who ended up pregnant and in the local pound so the rescue pulled her, raised the litter, and adopted them out. My dog was returned when he was a year old and then we adopted him. My other mutt was caught as a stray several times and the last time, no one claimed her so the shelter put her up for adoption. She is a young, very rowdy and mouthy dog. At some adoption event, she "bit" a kid and was going to be euthanized when someone stepped in and pulled her. I didn't really adopt her from a rescue or a shelter, she was given to me directly by the person who pulled her and fostered her. Both these mutts were neutered/spayed before I adopted them so no more street puppies if I can help it!


----------



## shilorio (Mar 21, 2010)

My Shilo girl was a 200 dollar craigslist puppy. Koda was from orcas island animal shelter for 80$ And my Elios was from a California pound and was shipped up here (wa) and I bought him from a lady who didn't want him for 200. 
Koda and Elios were taken into my home because I believd they needed me. And after seeing the home Shilo came from, she needed to get out of there too.
I have always wanted a well bred shepherd, but I love the rescuing.


----------



## RedIndae (Oct 19, 2013)

Me! But no matter what he's perfect for me and what he does.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

So, rescues are part of this discussion? If so, my dogs have all been rescues. Both were/are awesome dogs. My first dog, Lucky, was a multi-mix who was probably the most stable dog I have ever encountered in my entire life. My second dog is Riley, who was my second foster dog after the passing of Lucky... Riley happened to be a GSD... I could have cared less about his breed, I liked his temperament and his "fit" into our household/lifestyle.

I have fostered many dogs over the lifetime of my first dog, and now my second dog, and many of those fosters have been GSD. The GSDs have all been great dogs that would meet the needs of any home who wanted a good pet and a dog that was capable of doing well in obedience venues.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

None of mine. Attached is a picture of Midnite, he is from the shelter and Tannor(golden), the place he came from has done health testing and there is a couple titles in there, but most importantly the average life span for their dogs is 16, which is important to me. Very nice people and they have and will take any of their dogs back if needed.


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=149730&stc=1&d=1387161991


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And then there is Robyn that came from someone that couldn't handle her....

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=149746&stc=1&d=1387162394


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice photos llombardo!


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

LifeofRiley said:


> So, rescues are part of this discussion? If so, my dogs have all been rescues. Both were/are awesome dogs. My first dog, Lucky, was a multi-mix who was probably the most stable dog I have ever encountered in my entire life. My second dog is Riley, who was my second foster dog after the passing of Lucky... Riley happened to be a GSD... I could have cared less about his breed, I liked his temperament and his "fit" into our household/lifestyle.
> 
> I have fostered many dogs over the lifetime of my first dog, and now my second dog, and many of those fosters have been GSD. The GSDs have all been great dogs that would meet the needs of any home who wanted a good pet and a dog that was capable of doing well in obedience venues.


Yea they are: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

And then there is Brennan, he came from the same place as Tannor...in the picture he is watching TV. He has lots of personality and energy

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=149754&stc=1&d=1387162660


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> Nice photos llombardo!


Thank you


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

My first one came from something between a byb or a hobby breeder...I lose track of the terms on this forum.

My current foster...or foster failure...is from a very excellent breeder that I was actually going to get a pup from sometime in the near future but ended up having a dog returned to them.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

martemchik said:


> My first one came from something between a byb or a hobby breeder...I lose track of the terms on this forum.
> 
> My current foster...or foster failure...is from a very excellent breeder that I was actually going to get a pup from sometime in the near future but ended up having a dog returned to them.


LOL... It is easy to not know what terminology to use as it seems there is no consensus on here as to what makes a breeder "reputable," "responsible," or "ethical."

I, for one, really like the definition that MaggieLeeRose has provided on other threads.


----------



## Sansa's Mom (Dec 10, 2013)

My childhood GSD was a stray that my mom picked up from a park. He was a wonderful dog to our family but had loads of behavioral problems that lasted his whole lifetime. 

As an adult- I got a GSD from a BYB and it was a huge mistake. They lied about her age, then wouldn't return calls about it. She was nervy, unpredictable and unstable, she didn't change at all even with our best efforts, including with the involvement of a professional trainer. 

IMO, I don't ever think people should go with a BYB (except I guess in the OP's case where the dog was being abused). If price is a concern, at least find a reputable hobby breeder who stays in touch with you and breeds for health and temperament.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I got my GSD Sinister from a byb. I then went on to get another puppy from a byb and a puppy from a non-reputable breeder before I learned my lesson. 

My Dalmatian puppy is from a very reputable and respected breeder and I will get another puppy from her in the future.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The first GSD I got (had them as a kid/high school/college) was from a terrible terrible breeder - been on the news for dead horses in her pasture, starved animals etc, banned from AKC so dog was bred in her fathers name....terrible person, but imported and bred GSDs and pet dogs (black and silvers) - then another from a couple who bought her and were way overfaced with her and another from what I thought was reputable, but alas, ended up to be a nightmare....I imported 2 adults and several pups from Europe - one from a screwed up broker who ripped me off big time...the other adult the most wonderful dog, via a broker who was good at the time, but ended up not so good....

Experience teaches us so much.....unfortunately, we can't share the bad without major wars....

Lee


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My first dog was a rescue from the local shelter, dropped off by a BYB once he was through being useful and his health issues became too much. Physically he had a ton of health issues, but his temperament was superb. He and I did therapy work for over two years, up to two weeks before I had to put him down due to health problems. He was a truly awesome dog though I only had him for 3 years 

My second dog I bought from a BYB - an older couple who were breeding dogs willy nilly to make a buck without any care. She's not stable and is very nervy, so far physically she's doing well though I do suspect she has LP which is common in small breeds and pretty expensive to fix if it comes to that  

Both dogs are very special to me and I don't regret having them but it does hurt seeing them suffer every day for their breeder's ignorance and greed


----------



## Abby142 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jade came from BYB, they were nice people and they treated the dogs will, but they had no idea what they were doing. She has allergies, bad hips, OCD and no "off switch". I love her to pieces and wouldn't trade her for the world, but I have definitely learned my lesson.


----------



## Okin (Feb 27, 2013)

I have mixed feelings on mine. They were a hobby breeder, seemed to do everything right, were very responsive up until the purchase, the facilities were nice and the dog is great. After the purchase there was basically no support from the breeder. Aside from what was laid out in the contract as their legal liability I can't even get a response from them.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I did not get my GSD from a reputable breeder. My ex got him from a newspaper ad.

Best dog I've ever had, hands down. Wouldn't take the chances again, however.


----------



## brebrehj (Jan 18, 2013)

I got my oldest from the spca. He was on the urgent list. It was a risk because I do have 2 small kids. He has turned out to be the best thing for me and my children. The most amazing dog I've ever had.
My 1year old gsd I picked up from a no kill shelter when he 8 weeks old. We were told there was a possibility he was part GSD....he's totally a PB. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

brebrehj said:


> I got my oldest from the spca. He was on the urgent list. It was a risk because I do have 2 small kids. He has turned out to be the best thing for me and my children. The most amazing dog I've ever had.
> My 1year old gsd I picked up from a no kill shelter when he 8 weeks old. We were told there was a possibility he was part GSD....he's totally a PB.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Usually how it happens. The post purebred dogs as mixes and mutts as pure. Thank you for rescuing: )

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Pyrate was a rescue. The owners had the mother, father, and a litter of 9 in a small motel room selling crack. When they got arrested and bailed out, they only took the mother and father dogs and sent them off to their family up on the mainland before they went to jail. They surrendered the litter (lucky for me) and my daughter was working at the shelter at the time so I got first pick. He will always own a piece of my heart. There were papers. One of the adopters contacted the owners and got papers for her pup but since they were already neutered I didn't see any reason to get him registered.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Both Apache & Kiya came from reputable breeders. Lakota was from a couple who just wanted to have a litter of puppies. At least she screened all her puppy people, did a home check then got all her dogs spayed/neutered. The price was right, free.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

Of the 18 German Shepherds I've had or currently have-none come from so called "reputable breeders"-I know what I want-as long as the person has mentally and physically sound dogs, I take my choice and never pay the astronomical prices and still have the bloodlines, conformation and quality I seek.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Our first purebred dog. I guess they were BYB's. They said it was their first litter. IDK. No papers (said they lost parents papers). Internet/paper ad. Sketch I know. She's only 9.5 months so who know all the health issue we may have. She has a couple of genetic deformities. A patch of hair that does grow the same. A weird rib bone that feels like she is missing one. Will have that x-rayed when we spay, along with hips and elbows. She's a bit soft and has some fear issues we are working on. She seems to have food sensitivities.
She was the runt/tiny...didn't look to healthy and my heart ached to save her. 
Live and learn. But like everyone else...we wouldn't give her up for anything. We love her and she is a good pup.


----------

